# Bekomme ständig lästige SMS



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2004)

Ich bekomme seit ca 3 Wochen ständig lästige SMS von verschiedenen fünfstelligen Nummern. Dabei ging es zu Beginn um irgendwelche Kontaktanzeigen dann irgendwelche Sex-Angebote. Ich habe das bis zu einem gewissen Punkt einfach ignoriert und immer wieder gelöscht. Irgendwann wurde es aber ziemlich lästig und ich habe zurückgeschrieben, dass sie dies bitte unterlassen mögen. Seit dem werde ich von einer Nummer gerade zu bombadiert. Es ist immer die gleiche Nummer: 77070.
Das scheint zwar nichts zu kosten solange ich nicht darauf antworte, aber dennoch ist es ziemlich lästig. Der Text fängt auch immer gleich an. Hallo Schatz... oder Schatzi... . Danach kommen mehr oder weniger ein bzw zweideutige Angebote. Mich nervt das total, zumal meine Freundin dies mal gelesen hat und wir uns gestritten haben. Nur wie bekomme ich das wieder los. Nochmal antworten, dass ich dies nicht möchte will ich eigentlich nicht, da es ja scheinbar richtig viel Geld kostet und es schon nach der ersten Antwort kein Ende nahm.
Woher haben die eigentlich meine Nummer?


----------



## sascha (24 Juli 2004)

> Woher haben die eigentlich meine Nummer?



Die Nummern werden in der Regel einfach alle mal durchprobiert. Wenn einer antwortet - gleich was - steht fest, dass die Nummer aktiv ist und wird weiter bombadiert.


----------



## SnoopyDog (25 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Vor kurzem gab es einen Bericht über diese "Chat-Dienste" in Stern TV. Ein junger Kerl war guten Glaubens auf diese SMS Konversation hereingefallen und muß einen schwindelerregenden Betrag für die Nutzung dieses Chat Dienstes zahlen. Angeblich wurden auch ihm auch SMS berechnet, die er nicht geschrieben haben kann (?)

Na ja, das vermeintliche "Weibchen" auf der anderen Seite, welches einen mit schlüpfrigen Angeboten lockt, ist immer ein Profi-Chatter, welcher am Computer sein Arbeitspensum leistet. Oft ist es sogar ein männliches Wesen. Der sieht eingehende SMS auf seinem Monitor mit Nicknames oder Handynummern wie in einem normalen Internet-Chat und kann so ganz gezielt auf die einzelnen Personen eingehen. Seine Bezahlung hängt davon ab, daß er möglichst viele Leute an sein Geschreibsel bindet (möglichst viele Antworten erhält). 

Ich hoffe, Du mußt außer der einen SMS, die Du geschickt hast, nichts weiter bezahlen.  Und hoffentlich hat Deine Freundin auch schon von derartigen Machenschaften gehört, denn dann bräuchte sie nicht sauer sein.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

*kwn 77070*

die nummer 77070 kostet je sms 2,99 Euro. wenn du also auf diese nummer geantwortet hast, dann wirst du das wohl auf deiner rechnung finden.

grüsse
euratel


----------



## SnoopyDog (26 Juli 2004)

Das ist ja wohl das unverschämteste, was ich je gelesen hab: 2.99€ / SMS in einem Chat-System, das darauf abzielt, einem arglosen User möglichst viele SMS zu entlocken.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2004)

Wenn man nicht antworten will sollt eman auch nicht Antworten. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit diese SMS zu löschen.
Keiner wird gezwungen. Sollen AMY-Verhältnisse her wo in Zukunft alles vorgeschrieben wird.  Denke nicht das dies gewollt ist. Bei Dialern ist das etwas anderes aber bei Handys hat jeder selbst die Möglichkeit zu Antworten oder auch nicht.
Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen so eine SMS zu senden. Was sollte ich auch davon haben. Suche mir lieber im reelen Leben jemanden.


----------



## drboe (30 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man nicht antworten will sollt eman auch nicht Antworten. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit diese SMS zu löschen.


Jupp! Und jeder, bei dem solche SMS unerwünscht auf seinem Mobiltelefon eingehen, hat die Möglichkeit auf Unterlassung zu klagen. Würden das nur 10% machen, wären die Sender ratz-fatz pleite.



> Keiner wird gezwungen. Sollen AMY-Verhältnisse her wo in Zukunft alles vorgeschrieben wird.  Denke nicht das dies gewollt ist. Bei Dialern ist das etwas anderes aber bei Handys hat jeder selbst die Möglichkeit zu Antworten oder auch nicht.


Du setzt an der falschen Stelle an. Man muss diese SMS-Eingänge gar nicht erst dulden. Unerwünschte SMS sind eine Form von spam. Gegen diese Form der Belästigung hat man ein Abwehrrecht, das sich ggf. auch auf den Mobilfunker erstreckt, sollte man an die Hintermänner des spams nicht herankommen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ...jeder hat die Möglichkeit auf Unterlassung zu klagen.


Das redet/schreibt sich recht leicht. Doch wer macht das schon, unter Vorstreckung der Kosten? Selbst die Rechtsschutzversicherungen ziehen da nicht unbedingt mit und die Selbstbeteiligung ist von vornherein i. d. R. auch schon fällig.


----------



## drboe (2 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor dem Amtsgericht besteht keine Anwaltspflicht. Die Gerichtskosten hängen zudem vom Streitwert ab. Setzt man den mit 300-350 EUR an, so betragen die reinen Gerichtskosten ca. 80-100 EUR. Konzertierte Klagen vor den Amtsgerichten böten zudem den Vorteil, dass die Gegenseite sich bei SMS-Spam nicht nur einer Fülle von Klagen gegenüber sähe, sondern denen auch noch an vielen Orten begegnen müßte. Das sollte denen die Lust am Spammen schon nehmen.

M. Boettcher


----------

